# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë po mendoni në këto momente?

## pranvera bica

Po e rihap temen se eshte interesante te dish mendimet e miqve per momentin...


e keto momente po mendoj qe sa mire eshte bere forumi...eshte kompletuar... :Lulja3:

----------


## Etna Etna

*Sa mire qe Teta e hapi kete teme,se jam shkruese e rregullt ketu 
Po mendoj se nje kafe ne shtepi do me bente shume mire ,po iki tani*

----------


## maryp

njerezit kur skane cti bejne gomarit i bien samarit!!!!!

----------


## PINK

Sesi jam sot. Pak nga Vera qe piva mbreme ( si e hutuar lol) dhe pak nga fyti sikur me gerric me duket po me kap gripi. Kur te mblidhen hapu deren thote populli. Te vine te gjitha me 1 dite. E hapa skam ca te bej. lol

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Po mendoja cti gatuaj burrit per darke ? apo ti mbush mendjen te ham jasht ?  :perqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

> *Sa mire qe Teta e hapi kete teme,se jam shkruese e rregullt ketu 
> Po mendoj se nje kafe ne shtepi do me bente shume mire ,po iki tani*


Po mendoj ta ftoj Etnen!Tani sa po e pi edhe une nje kafe turke ne shtepi a s'po vjen ta pijme bashke? :Lulja3:

----------


## Etna Etna

Gati jam  :ngerdheshje:  Kam shume kohe qe skam pire kafe turke  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Po mendoja te ziej nga nje kaffe turke per Teten dhe Etna....

----------


## Etna Etna

Je shume e mire ,goc flori  :buzeqeshje: 
Duhet te na shoqerosh  :shkelje syri:

----------


## e panjohura

Me gjithe qejf... Ja edhe per mua!

----------


## pranvera bica

> Me gjithe qejf... Ja edhe per mua!


Ne keto momente po mendoj...O Zot!Lum si une per kete vajze qe kam...vertet nuk me dha Zoti vajze po ja qe e gjeta... :Lulja3:

----------


## toni54

po e pershedes teten shume e se di a guxoj me u ofru te kafet edhe une po se di e panjohura a na lejon....

----------


## Izadora

Po mendoja kete foto qe rastesisht e pash tek amazone shopping : 13,95€

A thu e blejn valle ?

----------


## Enii

edhe ca jave ......

----------


## Etna Etna

*Si sme ka bere njeri ndonje dhurate mua ? 
Ca behet keshtu ??*

----------


## alem_de

Nje dhurat per Etna:




Po mendoj ku te ha dreke sote,te Jorgo apo te Salvatore.

----------


## Meriamun

Po mendoj nese ka ndonje shqiptare ne Oman !

Meqe jam ne pune knej doja te dija nese ka ndonje qe jeton ktej, thjesht per te pire naj kafe.

----------


## Etna Etna

*Alem jam tip tmerresisht kurioze 

Flm per dhuraten ,ishalla po ma bejne dhe live*

----------


## alem_de

S'ka problem vec me trego adresen. :djall i fshehur: .

----------


## pranvera bica

Po mendoj t'i them Alemit...Po mua me harrove Alem?

----------

